# Spider Victim



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's my spider victim. My yard is very limited in ways of hanging props but I have this immature tree near the street and was able to use it for hanging my spider victim. I had this guy set up last year but the giant spider is new and I love it!

DAY SHOT:









NIGHT SHOT:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's cool Hawks..I really like that,
reminds me of our tree out back that gets these weird web things in them.
That's a pretty big spider where did you get it or did you make it?
Ha, I bet peeps take a second look going by that, being right out on the street area.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thats a good idea as I have trees like that too and it defiantly livens up the webs


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That is cool...That spider is huge..who isn't afraid of spiders? haha i bet alot of people freak even though it is fake.


----------

